# I'd like some input on Banco Santander, please



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's the Martketwatch chart:

http://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/san


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Do you understand the implications of a bailout in Spain?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

SAN is essentially a call option on a bailout of Spain by Europe. The actual business doesn't seem to matter much.


----------

